Ask HN: How do you find a name for your startup? - simonebrunozzi
======
LarryMade2
Make a list of names couple three words together semi-mispellings, etc. Go
wild make it long, think of names that your target audience will easily
remember, type in.

Now go back through the list and pear it down to what works for your startup.

Now see which ones you can get a domain from; best is .com, others you will
have to be a bit more aggressive in marketing the URL unless the extension is
part of the name. Be prepared to buy it on the spot (have a cheap registrar
handy), hesitating (especially on some not so trustworthy whois services,
might get your domain tied up by cybersquatters.

Got your domain? Like the name? Make that your startup name.

You can go through more filtering and refactoring the names and refine more
it's up to you, but for budget conscious Id base the startup on a domain you
already have then try to purchase it if its already taken.

------
Huhty
Look thru .com domains first. If the .com isn't available, I'll keep looking.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
I don't like to focus on the domains available. I think it's very
shortsighted.

~~~
Huhty
Well you also don't want to have issues with branding down the road.

